# C&CC NFOL unbooked update



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

He have changed our holiday plans due to a little health scare last week and will not now be going to France. Haven't been to a C&CC NFOL for over 20 years and as it is on while we are on holiday does anyone know if there will be access to unbooked members?
Gerry


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*camping & caravaning club*

We have just come back from an excellent rally in Ipswich, it was the 75th FICC rally, great weather & lots of included music & performers etc. I think the club expected 2500 units to turn up, but there was only about 1200 there, pity really, perhaps it was a bit expensive in the present climate. We were next to a guy & his family who had just been made redundant, he wanted to go to the NFOL but could'nt afford. the point I am making is that on Sat. last they had plenty of room at the NFOL. so again perhaps people are counting the pennies. So young man put your request in, & go


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Lecky7, 
Thanks very much for that info. Problem is that we cannot book as we will not be at home for the booking pack.
Gerry


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

This year's feast of lantern's can be booked online on the C&CC website.

or you can do it by phone.

the website says they're still taking bookings.

mike


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Gerry hunny hope you (or Val) are ok now.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Gerry hunny hope you (or Val) are ok now.


Carol,
Thanks, yes it was I. Carted off to hospital with pains in chest and hyperventilating, turns out it was a chest infection and some damage to muscles in my shoulders. Not clear yet and am booked into chest pain clinic tomorrow so decided to play safe and stay in good old UK. 
Can change Eurotunnel to October so will go then.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

madontour said:


> This year's feast of lantern's can be booked online on the C&CC website.
> 
> or you can do it by phone.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Yes, have checked out the website, but as we will not be at home to receive the booking pack it is no good to us.
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Gerry hunny hope you (or Val) are ok now.
> ...


Sounds blooming scary. We had similar this week with Gavins da he actually had heart attack though and now needs triple bypass.................
You take care sweetie.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

For information for anyone thinking about going but still haven't booked.
Spoke to C&CC today, there are still plenty of places, but you cannot book in advance anymore. If you wish to attend, print off the booking form on the C&CC website, fill it in and take it with you. You will be required to pay in cash and no other payment method will be accepted.
Gerry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gerry Im sorry to hear of you illness and then Gavin what is happening to us lot we always look so fit --us campers.
Good news about the C&CC I will go in and have a look.
Are you going to the Kent MCC meet at Swalecliffe??


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

locovan said:


> Gerry Im sorry to hear of you illness and then Gavin what is happening to us lot we always look so fit --us campers.
> Good news about the C&CC I will go in and have a look.
> Are you going to the Kent MCC meet at Swalecliffe??


Mavis,
Thanks for the thought. You have enough troubles of your own. Went to the heart clinic this morning. It appears that contrary to popular belief I do actually have a heart and it is not going to explode for many years. Now we have to go to the chest clinic. Still it is not that bad, just a bit scary.
We are not going to Swalecliffe as it clashes with the MHF Global Rally.
Good to see you back anyway and we will pop down to a Kent MCC meet as soon as possible.
Gerry


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

For those who will not be at home to get the booking forms. This year I booked the NFOL early and requested to pick up the Tickets at the NFOL. It worked very well, they had all the pack at the gate for me and also I had my guests following on in a car (eventually) and that was sorted easily. The only problem was my guests finding me once on site. I was on a block in row C6. They rang once on site and asked where I was, on C6 says I. Where is that they asked. Haven't a clue, just C6. It took them nearly an hour to find me! They had a good tour of the site on the way. We had a good time, we had a 12 year old with us who enjoyed it, especially the Dog displays in the Arena. I do suggest though that you take chairs with you to the arenas, much more relaxing than standing for a couple of hours. 
Hoping to book next year's NFOL near Edinburgh and the THS before for the Edinburgh Tattoo.


----------

